# Massive amps and speakers



## Resonant (Mar 20, 2011)

I recently purchased and installed some Massive Audio gear from the classifieds.

First was the VK6 component set:
















Next up was a NX2 and N2:









Please note this gear was installed in my beater car..

Upon first listen the amps are really impressive and sound much louder than my older gear that was much higher wattage. Running my speakers before was a Hifonics that claimed to do around 175x2 rms and a JBL BP1200.1 on the sub doing [email protected] ohms.

The sound quality was great for a budget build. My source unit is an Alpine CDA-7949. The VK6 keep up with sub and have excellent low-mid capability. The tweeters on the set are a tad harsh like other massive gear. Overall I'm really happy with setup and what it can do.


----------



## USCG Charger (Apr 21, 2011)

I cant see the pics?


----------



## USCG Charger (Apr 21, 2011)

I wonder if its bc my post count?


----------



## hcaleman (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't see them either. Maybe the source. I also recently finished up my Massive NX5 and CK6 install. I am pretty happy with the gear but also found the tweeters a bit harsh on a long trip. Lots of detail that I haven't noticed before, but still a little to harsh. I need to play with the crossovers and PEQ on my CD7000 to see if I can tame them a bit. 

Otherwise I've been very happy. The only other issue I have is over an eight hour drive my amp started going into protection after about 4 or 5 hours. I would shut off the headunit for a minute or two then would be fine for a few more hours. I am going to try and put a small spacer under the amp to create an air gap between the underside and the mounting board and hope that will remedy the situation. However I can't be sure for a while as I don't plan on doing another long distant trip for at least a few months.


----------



## thelbz (Dec 6, 2010)

I seem to notice the tweeters have seemed to "broke in" on my CK6 set. They no longer seem to be as harsh as they were when first installed (maybe im used to them). I have them running off a NX4 and perform great IMO. I just wish Massive would release a 8" sub so I could replace the p.o.s 8 I am currently using, or I may just give the Alpine type r 8" a shot.


----------



## hcaleman (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah I'll give mine a bit more time, also the MP3 source is likely partly to blame. I don't notice it as much on CDs. I did turn the gain down on the tweeter channel a notch or two on my nx5 which helped a bit. I'll fool around with the peq more and I'm sure breaking in some more will help a lot. I've probably got around 25-30 hours on them so far. Overall very happy though. 

I'm using an ARC Audio 10 wired for 4 ohms that works out pretty well for me. Takes about 0.65 cu ft. sealed.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

thelbz said:


> I seem to notice the tweeters have seemed to "broke in" on my CK6 set. They no longer seem to be as harsh as they were when first installed (maybe im used to them). I have them running off a NX4 and perform great IMO. I just wish Massive would release a 8" sub so I could replace the p.o.s 8 I am currently using, or I may just give the Alpine type r 8" a shot.


Um...Sundown SA-8 for the win


----------



## thelbz (Dec 6, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> Um...Sundown SA-8 for the win


I would go that route but all I hear is the SA-8 is a one note wonder doesn't sound good and accurate on music. I for one have never heard or seen on in person and may never seeing I live in BFE.


----------

